
Stop Autonomous Weapons - GolDDranks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CO6M2HsoIA
======
sordidasset
I had dismissed the idea of AI being immediately dangerous as sensationalism
until I saw this.

It does reek a little of the click-bait style. However, that might just be
because click-bait is effective and the concerned persons are serious enough
about this to step outside of a dry, academic style.

